# Baby & Hanrahan Windsor Ontario Bottle



## metaldetecta (Mar 23, 2017)

I dug this with a friend a few months ago. I believe this may be an uncommon bottle. Does anybody know how rare or valuable it is? I wouldn't sell it, I just want to know more. A good person found this link for me on Treasurenet:

http://windsormuseum.ca:8080/mwebcgi/mweb.exe?request=record;id=36017;type=101

I found this site, but the site only mentions the later version of the bottle with the cross on it.

http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle Directory/Documents/CA-ON-Hutches.pdf

Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 24, 2017)

That's a fantastic bottle!  Unfortunately I don't know anything about it but I expect that it is indeed both rare and valuable, though I can't say by how much.  

That's a lot of wear on the base, looks like it was used for a long time before being thrown out.  Was it a late-throw?


----------



## sandchip (Mar 24, 2017)

Wow, what a cool bottle!


----------



## RCO (Mar 24, 2017)

there is a listing in the Ontario bottle book for - Baby & Hanrahan - soda water manufactures, mineral water , brewery agents , liquors etc   - 1881- 1894  ( Windsor Ontario )  


so that gives us a pretty good idea of what time period the bottle is from , it does look to be pretty old


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's hard to say if this is a soda water bottler per se, given that Baby & Hanrahan were bottling agents for breweries, etc. It's still a rare one, all the same.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 24, 2017)

Neat.


----------



## metaldetecta (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes, the spot was from the late 1890's where I found it, and I expect it to be a little older. Thanks!


----------



## metaldetecta (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks! It is my favorite bottle.


----------



## metaldetecta (Mar 24, 2017)

Thank you for the info! I appreciate it.


----------



## metaldetecta (Mar 24, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

